# reply to : how many times must I tell you, since its closed!



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

look at the 1st picture again. not walleye but saugeyes. my guess about 1 1/2 hrs away from Findlay.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

same guess here to. IL?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

All I will tell you is to fish about 10/15/20 feet from shore over the rocks on the falling drop off, jig Vibes, Swedish Pimples and Rapala ice jigs, you better have the drag set rather loose. Over like 8-10-14 foot of water the fish are coming up the rocks to feed, out of the deeper flats of 20-30 foot of water, only the golden hour. 

All Upground Res should have the same pattern and so just stay away from me.

Each large one is a epic battle and should be hung on the wall. Quite proud with one, let alone the fish I have been taking this season already.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like i'll search every res in ohio and see if I can figure out which one this is????

hows about what county or part of the state? LOL Or what zone for hunting is it in?!?! hahaha


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son has a 20 incher and a 17 inch fish this evening.


----------



## jeep5656 (Mar 9, 2010)

one of these nights I will out fish you and I will let you know it


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

That approach should work at Findlay. Kill the 14.5 inchers ! Ohio Buck just said the ice is bad though. Cold the rest of this week. Maybe by Sat we could get some guys together for an evening to spread out and check it out.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

The same system does work at Findlay and I might be up for that Sat if my sons wrestling tournament is over in time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello-Findlay #2
That system works in Findlay, last year not much ice but two winters ago we would average about 10 walleye per evening (golden hour). It will work at every upground Res, love to get some guys out to every upground res in NW Ohio and do the same thing, Fostoria #5 and Lacome rock when doing this, Delphos Res, Willard, Delta. But every one goes out in the middle. I am no specialist but I know what works, I took a call this evening and the guy told me he has one already and jigging like crazy right now. Sent me a photo but he can post it. Findlay has some nice fish in it.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

You tipping those trebles with anything?


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

No bait at all, no tipping at all. 
Best baits so far
Rapala red head
silver Swedish Pimple with green stripe on side
Vibe- Wonderbread and Firetiger
I dont know the weight or size but they were not the small ones about medium size. 
The first night the 22 inch fish had a 7 inch bluegill in her belly, like in jaws movie I thought I am going to need a bigger bait.


----------



## jeep5656 (Mar 9, 2010)

got this one tonight, right out of weekenders1 hole. did not even have to drill new ones tonight


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

24 inches and a fatty at that, lost another one half way up, Swedish Pimple with orange stripe on one side.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sunday evening, Pimples took the fish


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Monday Evening proved to be good also. Pimples again


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Weekender#1
I like the feeling when they hit.
you mast be doing something wright.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just lifting that rod and bam game on, that is some feeling, I you are getting a few yourself.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I am jealous


----------



## jeep5656 (Mar 9, 2010)

got 3 more tonight. 2 of them 19inch and 1 was 22inch


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was finally able to get back out on the ice after about a month of good reasons not to go. I was treated to a nice 21 inch Saugeye on Saturday evening then on Sunday I landed a nice fat Large Mouth Bass but he went back in as I do with all bass. The Saugeye is packed for a nice dinner. But that is my third Fish Ohio Saugeye this winter.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

nice fish, how about a hint like east, west or north, south of Findlay. or did you give a hint ?


----------

